# Spamming = bad



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I know this might sound obvious, but spamming shows a high level of stupidity. 

I mean, this cairoexpat user spamming all the threads in order to advertise his tours is silly. I saw the prices and quite honestly, they seemed great bargains, but the very fact that he mass spammed so many threads to advertise his services is simply stupid. Had he figured out a way to advertise in a more subtle manner, I would have jumped at the opportunity and maybe booked a trip myself, but his manners of constant spamming is annoying. 

One thing is for certain, I saved his cell phone number and put it on my "never call list."

While I am ranting, it annoys me that folks here have no etiquette when calling others. They will call non-stop for almost 10 minutes. Imagine your cell phone that keeps getting called upon every 15 seconds for a duration of 10 minutes. Do those idiots trying to sell us stuff not understand that the more you call the more annoying it gets. 

I am more than willing to bet that cairoexpat has that type of stupidity of continuing to call clients until they simply blacklist his number.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ahh don't get me started on the calls, the missed calls thing they do here is annoying... but at least you know its an Egyptian calling so you don't call back. Trouble is if you get a wrong number and answer it they then phone you day and night, when they start doing it I have the phone in my hand and answer straight away so it costs them money... then because my phone is registered to an embassy I get mobinile to telephone the number and tell them the police are becoming involved soon stops them, but sadly as one idiot goes 3 take their place.
I have to have my telephone on 24/7 and those annoying texts you get in the middle of the night, how the hell do they get my number?.. I suspect someone is selling them to various companies 
Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you see spam on the forums you can "report" them by pressing the little "warning" symbol on the right hand side of the post - then we come along and tidy up!! I beat ya to it this tho LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Jo 
I was trying to delete and kept getting the invalid link then had a look to see if you were about and yes you were so guessed you were busy lol

Maiden x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Jo
> I was trying to delete and kept getting the invalid link then had a look to see if you were about and yes you were so guessed you were busy lol
> 
> Maiden x



I'm sorry hun!! You can always tell when its quiet in Spain or I'm bored lol!! I'll keep my nose out again lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jo you keep your pretty nose in here as much as you like.
I know you like the "excitement" lol

Maiden xxx


----------

